# Bald patches!!??



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

I have been dealing with an issue of what I assume to be copper deficency in one of my goats. 
Now she has two patches of missing fur along her back. Both patches are about 1'' across by 4''. I am wondering if anyone else has dealt with this?? I plan on taking her for a skin scraping on Tuesday.. She had thinning /reddish hair abiout three weeks ago, as of yesterday there are two bald patches..eeek!! Any ideas??!! THANKS!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This could be from her rubbing against something, I have a doe now that has 2 bald spots 1 on her side just beyond her shoulder, the other on her rump.......I know mine are recovering from copper deficiency, but I actually saw her climbing in the hay rack and where the edge of it is is exactly where the bald spots are :wink: Calm down, watch her over the next couple days and see if you catch her rubbing on something, if not...the skin scraping wouldn't hurt.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I totally agree with Liz.... :wink: Also maybe check for lice .....


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Could be a zinc deficiency.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

After I read these replies, I realized that there is a spot in the enclosure where she can squeeze through, she is barly big enough, and it only makes sense that she would be rubbing her fur off ..
But...how would I know if she needs more zinc??
Oh, and thanks so much for the replies!!


----------

